# Can anyone help with a rescue place/home for 2 cats?



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

ok these are not my cats, I dont have any cats right now.

My mum has been talking to a friend of hers who is 'getting rid of' (I hate that wording ) 2 mature cats because they got a puppy in December and now dont want the cats.
It's so sad, they have been trying to rehome the cats for a month and no one is interested in them as they are older cats.

I wish I could take them but I am fostering some bunnies indoors for the next few months.

Is anyone looking for 2 cats?
Or is there any rescue out there that could take them?
My mum has said she could look after them for a few weeks until a place was sorted if neccessary.
I'd really like to help get these cats a home, they are being turfed out through no fault of their own and deserve a home where they will be loved.

1 is black with white bits on head and 4 white feet.
The other is white/tortie.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

purple_x said:


> ok these are not my cats, I dont have any cats right now.
> 
> My mum has been talking to a friend of hers who is 'getting rid of' (I hate that wording ) 2 mature cats because they got a puppy in December and now dont want the cats.
> It's so sad, they have been trying to rehome the cats for a month and no one is interested in them as they are older cats.
> ...


Hopefully, someone who works in UK cat rescue will be along shortly (KellyJoy) and will give you details of rescues in your area. Thank you for trying to find somewhere for these poor cats to go.

It's very sad to read this kind of post, and although I probably should keep my opinions to myself, I won't. Your mother's friend is despicable


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Hopefully, someone who works in UK cat rescue will be along shortly (KellyJoy) and will give you details of rescues in your area. Thank you for trying to find somewhere for these poor cats to go.
> 
> It's very sad to read this kind of post, and although I probably should keep my opinions to myself, I won't. Your mother's friend is despicable


Oh believe me I feel exactly the same and have told my mum what I think of her friend!

I really wish I could take both cats as they are so cute but like I said I have the bunnies for now.
So the least I can do is make sure they end up somewhere safe, wanted and loved.

Just forgot to add.....I am in South Cambridgeshire, about 6miles from Cambridge.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

So do the cats not like the new dog? Are they used to dogs? I am looking for a couple of cats, but need them to not be afraid of my dogs. Of course I will take it easy and introduce them, but I am worried that older cats might be afraid of them. 

Whereabouts?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Got my post in at the same time as you. Cambridge is only up the road. How old are they? Would they be ok with my dogs? Need to know more.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont know too much more about the cats just yet but I will be seeing my mum tonight so will ask her then.
I do know that they are just getting rid of the cats because they cant afford both/dont really want both.
Pretty much rehoming the cats to make way for the puppy is what I was told.
My guess is that if the cats are ok with a puppy in their current home then I'm sure they would be fine with dogs in your home.

Also newfiesmum...If you do decide to have the cats and things dont work out then I am happy to take them and rehome them again. Just so you know you wont be 'stuck' with them.

PS I have pics of the cats if anyone wants to see.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try these rescues

CATS PROTECTION - CHATTERIS, ST. IVES & DISTRICT
Tel: 01480 465226
Email: Please see the 'Contact Us' page on their website, linked below.
Web site: Cats Protection - Chatteris, St Ives & District
National CP Helpline: 03000 12 12 12

CATS PROTECTION - CAMBRIDGE
Registered Charity no: 203644
Tel: (cat homing): 01223 528312
Tel: (general enquiries) : 01223 441880
Web site: Cats Protection - Cambridge
National CP Helpline: 03000 12 12 12

CATS PROTECTION - ELY & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no: 203644
Branch Tel: 01353 699430
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Cats Protection - Ely & District
National CP Helpline: 03000 12 12 12

CATS PROTECTION - PETERBOROUGH & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no: 203644
General Enquiries Tel: 08453 712 750
Email: Please see the 'Contact Us' page on their website, linked below.
Web site: Cats Protection - Peterborough & District
National CP Helpline: 03000 12 12 12

CATS PROTECTION - ST. NEOTS & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no: 203644
Branch Tel: 01480 476696
Email: Please see the 'Contact Us' page on their website, linked below.
Web site: Cats Protection - St Neots & District
National CP Helpline: 03000 12 12 12

RSPCA - PETERBOROUGH & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no: 205155
Postal Address: RSPCA Peterborough & District Branch, Peterborough, PE1 5SZ.
Branch Tel: 01354 638058
Web site: RSPCA Peterborough Branch

RSPCA - BLOCK FEN ANIMAL CENTRE
Rehoming Centre: Block Fen Drove, Wimblington, Cambs., PE15 0FB
Opening hours: Daily 11.30pm to 3.30pm (closed Wednesdays)
Tel: 0870 906 1426
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Animal Charity - Rescue Dogs, Cats, Pets, Horses - Prevent Cruelty - rspca.org.uk

RSPCA - CAMBRIDGE & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no: 205098
tel: 07888 851234
Email: [email protected]
Web site: RSPCA Cambridge and District Branch: local animal welfare

RSPCA - HUNTINGDON & MARCH AREA
Registered Charity no: 205294
Support Shop: 37-39 High St., March, Cambs. (Mon - Sat: 9.30am - 4.30pm, Tel: 01354 653553)
Rehoming Tel: 01354 657238
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Animal Charity - Rescue Dogs, Cats, Pets, Horses - Prevent Cruelty - rspca.org.uk

CATAHOLICS
Newmarket and the surrounding area.
Tel: 07850 103317
Contact: via the Contact Us web-form on their site, linked below.
Website: Cataholics - for cat addicts everywhere

SPOTTY DOG CAT RESCUE
Rehoming Centre: Lucksbridge Farm, South Drove, Spalding Common, Lincs, PE11 3ED
Tel: 01775 630323
Mobile Tel: 07771 991559
Email: [email protected]

WOOD GREEN ANIMAL SHELTER
Registered Charity no. 298348
Rehoming Centre: Kings Bush Farm, London Road, Godmanchester, Huntingdon, Cambridgeshire, PE29 2NH (open from 10.00am until 4.00pm every day).
Telephone: 08701 90 40 90
Fax: 01480 832379
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Welcome - Wood Green Animal Shelters

THE BLUE CROSS - CAMBRIDGE ADOPTION CENTRE
Registered Charity No. England and Wales (224392) and Scotland (SCO40154)
Rehoming Centre: 20 Garlic Row, Newmarket Road, Cambridge, Cambs, CB5 8HW
Open: 10 - 4 (Mon - Fri), and 10 - 2 (Sats, Suns, Bank Hols.) Closed Xmas Day, Boxing Day & New Years Day.
Tel : 01223 350 153
Fax: 01223 324 137
Email: [email protected]
Rehoming web page: Blue Cross Cambridge Adoption Centre
National web site: Blue Cross - Home

THE BLUE CROSS - FELIXSTOWE ADOPTION CENTRE
Registered Charity No. England and Wales (224392) and Scotland (SCO40154)
Covering: Suffolk, Essex, parts of Cambridge, and parts of Norfolk.
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats currently seeking homes appear on their web page, linked below.
Rehoming Centre: 333 High Street, Walton, Felixstowe, Suffolk, IP11 9QL
Opening hours: 11am-4pm Daily (except Weds & Sun 11am-1pm). Closed Christmas day, boxing day and new years day.
Tel : (01394) 283 254
Fax : (01394) 672 271
Email: [email protected]
Rehoming web page: Blue Cross Felixtowe Adoption Centre
National Web site: Blue Cross - Home

KATZ COTTAGE CAT RESCUE
East Anglia
Based in Upwell, Norfolk, rescuing and rehoming in Norfolk and the Cambridgeshire borders. Helping domestic cats and kittens plus some feral cat rescues and sometimes also rabbits and guinea pigs. The rescue is always looking for loving permanent homes. All cats are neutered (and kittens if old enough) prior to homing, as well as being de-wormed and treated for fleas. This is a small but dedicated private rescue, and a minimum donation of £25 is required to help towards the cost of treatment and care.
Tel: 0771 60 70 516
Email: [email protected]

CAT WELFARE FUND (WISBECH)
Registered charity No. 1097808
Based in Wisbech, Cambridgeshire, they have been helping cats in Cambridgeshire, Norfolk and surrounding areas for over six years. The charity takes in stray, abandoned and unwanted cats and kittens, rehoming them to loving new homes. All cats over six months of age are neutered. Many fundraising events are held throughout the year to raise funds for the upkeep of the cats and the ever increasing veterinary costs. Events such as bingo, tombolas, jumble sales, a local market stall and also a quarterly news letter with updates on the activities of the cats and fosterers all go a long way to help. The Cat Welfare Charity also holds additional events raising funds for the Torre Argentina Cat Sanctuary in Rome, which is visited each year. So, if you can help by attending one of their fundraisers, or wish to adopt a cat, please give them a call!
Neutering Assistance: A reduced price neutering scheme is available at participating vets in the Wisbech area. Please contact us for more details.
Tel: 01945 464638
Email: [email protected]

WOOLSTHORPE BY BELVOIR CAT RESCUE
Based in Woolsthorpe (by Belvoir), Lincs, covering Lincs and Cambs.
Rescuing and rehoming unwanted cats and kittens, and also caring for older and terminally ill cats. The rescue also cares for other small domestic animals such as rabbits.
Tel: 01476 870125

I must be honest though, this person may not get a rescue space for some time and will probably be added to their waiting lists if the lists aren't that long, as they won't be classed as urgent. Do get them put on the lists though as the quicker you get them on them the quicker they will find a rescue placement.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

purple_x said:


> PS I have pics of the cats if anyone wants to see.


Yes please!


----------

